# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Wild Betta at C328 again

## Guppendler

Auntie shop got wild betta again, this time they have mandor, krataois and dimidiata. All individually packed, and at very reasonable price. When I was there today evening, not many mandors are left.

----------


## grey

thanks for the heads-up! Do you mind helping to ask if these are wild-caught or captive-bred? Reason being I've found it easier to keep captive-bred ones, wild-caught ones are really very shy

----------


## Guppendler

According to auntie they are all wild caught, it’s not commercially viable to breed. Today more wild bettas labeled as “mandor” arrived at C328, this batch definitely look different from last week as the operculsr bar color is different and the body color is lighter. There’s also some enisae in a red pail, pretty full size fish.

----------


## Guppendler

According to auntie they are all wild caught, its not commercially viable to breed. Today more wild bettas labeled as mandor arrived at C328, this batch definitely look different from last week as the operculsr bar color is different and the body color is lighter. Theres also some enisae in a red pail, pretty full size fish.

----------


## Guppendler

I am inclined to say that last week “mandor” is actually strohi as the opercular bars are gold coloured and today’s batch is actually mandor. Perhaps some expert bro can comment.

----------


## Guppendler

New batches of wild bettas just arrived at C328 today. There are enisae, dimidiata, krataios, mandor, brownorum and rutilans.

----------


## kklim

Where are they displayed? Thanks.

----------


## Guppendler

They are all bagged in small packet on the left of the wooden table where the cash register is when you stand facing the table. The enisaes are in a pail, this batch is all XL size, pretty large sized fish. If you cannot find, just ask auntie or any of the helpers there. So far C328 has been quite consistent in bringing in wild bettas at very reasonable prices. 

However, all the mandor and dimidiata look like males to me. Perhaps I am wrong, maybe some bro can comment or clarify

----------


## longkanghee

at toh aquarium the other day same fishes same prices. good luck wild keepers.

----------


## Guppendler

Both shops use the same wild betta suppliers. Toh Aquarium is opened by the younger brother of C328 auntie’s hubby. He used to help out at C328. Toh Aquarium is not an expansion branch of C328 as clarified by auntie to many frequent C328 customers who asked if the 2 shops are related in any way

----------


## longkanghee

yea thats what i heard, now we have more places to go. with competitive pricing.

----------


## Guppendler

Absolutely, can only be better for hobbyists and wild hunters.

----------


## Guppendler

C328 having fresh supplies of Dimidiata, krataios, enisae, brownorum, coccina and Imbellis. The latter was not seen in C328 for quite a long while

----------


## longkanghee

great start of the year. hope more species is added in the coming months

----------

